# What are the results?



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 22, 2010)

I was curious what the results have been over time concerning this debate. Did some here become convinced of infant baptism who were not before? visa versa? 

What has been the good for you out the debate?


----------



## Scholten (Aug 8, 2010)

Even if no one has changed their position, as long as the two positions continue to be compared and Christians continue to work on it, it is good. 
Al


----------



## Andres (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know if I can say that I was convinced of infant baptism because although I previously held to a credo positition, I honestly never knew that there even existed a paedo position! I knew Roman Catholics baptized babies, but I was ignorant that any protestants did. Basically I was always a credo by default. Once I began undertanding reformed theology and presbyterianism, I of course was faced with paedobaptism. 

I read a few short articles online and also some books. It wasn't a big struggle for me. When I began to properly understand covenant theology, paedobaptism made perfect sense. 

Some books that were helpful for me were Baptism by John Murray and Why We Baptize Infants by PB's own Danny Hyde. Also this article by another PB member, R. Scott Clark was helpful.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Even though I was infant baptized as a Methodist, I somehow absorbed the notion that baptism was for believer's only. Curiously, I don't recall substantive teaching on infant baptism in the Methodist church (though they do practice that). Later church's I attended and para church groups seemed to assume believer's only baptism, but not teach the substantive biblical basis for it only, and they did not teach against infant baptism, or reasons for it.

Most didn't seem to have a "high" view of the church in their theology, and avoided the notion of covenanted community by either dabbling in dispensational ("end times") speculation or ignoring covenant altogether.

So, when I heard BOTH believer's and infant baptism taught systematically in a reformed church, and saw it exampled in the ordinary course of church life, often with head of family Christian testimonies, it didn't take a long time to overcome resistance to it.

My first understanding was there was a basis for both (adult only and infant). The latter based on promises to the children of believers and evidence of the position of privilege the infant was set apart to- having at least one believing parent, and a covenant community of believers. Through the parent(s) would ordinarily come raising in the nurture and admonition of the Lord. Through the covenant community, the ordinary means of grace, e.g. Word of God. This position of privilege being "signed" by baptism of the infant.

It all made more sense when a believing father, testified of his faith in Christ, and his intention to lead in pointing his child toward Christ.

It was very important for me to understand that there was no automatic salvation of an infant- not by the act of baptism. While many children who are raised in an orderly administration of the lives of Christian parents and the church do become Christians, some do not, and that was obvious.

So, I quickly came to accept that as long as it meant baptism could be for adult professing believers or for their infant children, it was biblically acceptable.

The case that it was a command to baptize infants took more time. But, for the "position of privilege" signing and sealing, that too eventually became clear.

I also found very helpful in reconciling some difficult biblical truths that, in the visible church, though there are many people- not all are really Christians. The visible church has "hypocrites" (Westminster Confession usage of the term) who profess Christ, but are not really His because they are not changed by His Spirit. All the more, it was easy to understand those who are truly His, but seriously fall into sin or disobedience, but over time, the redemption God works bears out.

All very encouraging to see. And I have seen it a lot in the covenant community, where the Word of God is carefully taught.


----------



## louis_jp (Aug 9, 2010)

"Did some here become convinced of infant baptism who were not before?"

Yes, I did, partly from following debates here on the Puritan Board.

"What has been the good for you out the debate?"

I am in an actually Reformed church now, and I can make better and more consistent sense of theology as a whole.


----------



## Herald (Aug 9, 2010)

Geoff, I was on the brink of becoming a paedobaptist when the arguments made on the PB helped convince me of the Baptist position. I cannot credit the PB alone, but it did play a substantial role.


----------

